# Weird scaling issues with JVC DLA-RS45U projector



## Jjccontracting (May 24, 2012)

Using the WOW calibration disc, I get strange bowing and ghosting images on the screen when running the scaling and advanced scaling tests. Im supposed to be seeing either a thatched pattern, vertical or horizontal lines, depending on the test. I see no patterns or lines at all. Even the 1 pixel squares on the overscan test don't look right.

I've isolated the problem to the projector, because I tried hooking up a Blu-ray directly to it and I get the same results. At first I thought it was a problem with the disc, but I also have a Blu-ray carousel on a matrix switch that goes to this projector and to 3 other flat panel tv's and the images are correct on the flat panels but not on the projector.

There are no scaling or over scanning settings on the projector and I've tried turning off deep color and 24p on the players but it had no effect.

I also have the Spears & Munsel disc but I didn't find any scaling or overscan tests on there. When I watch a movie it looks fine to me, so I'm not sure what to do. I'm really at a loss. I've contacted JVC and they were completely useless. Any help or advice would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you get this figured out? If not I can look at the patterns this week.


----------



## Jjccontracting (May 24, 2012)

mechman said:


> Did you get this figured out? If not I can look at the patterns this week.


Yes I did. I had a slight 1 tick keystone adjustment which was causing the overscanning and scaling issues. As soon as I removed it, the scaling artifacts disappeared and I could see the correct test patterns. I don't know why they have that keydstone option is it causes that kind of problem!

Thanks for offering to look at the scans. I appreciate it!


----------

